# Here's mine



## gc1874 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm fairly new on here and love browsing the site. Anyway here's my pride and joy in which we like to get away as often as work allows


----------



## mark61 (Feb 10, 2014)

Lovely looking MH.


----------



## Luckheart (Feb 10, 2014)

Best T4 interior I've seen evah!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Feb 10, 2014)

Very smart indeed. I'm envious 'cos your woofer's bigger than mine.....
John


----------



## n brown (Feb 10, 2014)

his woofer's even bigger than mine ! very pretty van that,like the worktop.have you got push to open catches on the doors ?


----------



## gc1874 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments. John the only "woofer" we've got is Ted our Border Terrier! :dog:


----------



## gc1874 (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes push to open catches. They have stood up to the job quite well even though I can be heavy handed.
Graham


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 10, 2014)

gc1874 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments. John the only "woofer" we've got is Ted our Border Terrier! :dog:
> View attachment 20219



Very nice job. We also like the flat cap the dog's wearing.

Cheers

:cheers:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 10, 2014)

I hate blue but I'd put up with it for that. Super looking van.


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 10, 2014)

Very nice van no wonder you like going away in it.  :wave:


----------



## bru (Feb 10, 2014)

looks spot on


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 10, 2014)

*T4 owner*

Love yours


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 11, 2014)

Lovely looking van, hope to see it at a meet some time.



   :drive:    :drive:


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 16, 2014)

What a great colour and fab looking van.


----------



## steco1958 (Feb 16, 2014)

Stunning !! exactly what I was talked out of, instead I have a coach built.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 16, 2014)

Brill all round van, i would have one in a heart beat, we have a panel van conversion and have invested too much money in it to get rid, but if money was no object then yeah i would swop over.!

jt


----------



## gc1874 (Feb 16, 2014)

Once again folks thanks for the kind remarks. We were hoping to come to the Rutland Water meet but work has got in the way of that! Hopefully one day soon we will make one.


----------



## sasquatch (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice conversion and a very professional finish,stylish and better thean the commercial versions.


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 16, 2014)

Love the interior! Excellent job.


----------



## Brian the snail (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi gc1874

Nice  :have fun:

Clive


----------



## Croftland1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Cool bus


----------



## wendywo (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow very smart and the dog is lovely too lucky you:cool1:


----------



## 2cv (Feb 19, 2014)

That really is a stunning van, especially the interior detail.


----------

